# Trouble with PPPoE



## UserQ (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a server with

```
uname -a
FreeBSD homenet.lan 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Sep 25 23:28:34 EEST 2009
```

Work as router with pppoe connection to provider, earlier works good but last few day drop connection and after restarting in logs are writes


```
Jan  5 19:05:11 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x45f4 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:11 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xc3a3 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x0d72 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x5c72 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x6a23 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x59c5 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x4cee (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x152e (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x0f78 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x5985 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x4b42 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xcc5b (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x609c (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xd0da (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:12 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x134a (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xff27 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x970b (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xef33 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xdcb0 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xc929 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xaf01 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x4fcc (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:13 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8fae (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:14 homenet ppp[1357]: tun0: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: tun0: Command: megas: set device PPPoE:re0
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: tun0: Command: megas: set authname magic
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: tun0: Command: megas: set authkey ********
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: tun0: Command: megas: enable dns
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2215]: tun0: Command: megas: add default HISADDR
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (ddial mode).
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jan  5 19:05:19 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "point05.uch.net")
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes)
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (magic)
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS (S=05CAF6470683CA9BF940ABB2827292AFC7CEEDB9)
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8053 (Encryption Control Protocol)
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Warning: ff02:3::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan  5 19:05:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Warning: ff02:3::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
Jan  5 19:05:23 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Jan  5 19:05:32 homenet last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 19:06:20 homenet ppp[2216]: tun0: Phase: deflink: HDLC errors -> FCS: 0, ADDR: 0, COMD: 0, PROTO: 1
```

How fix that? The connection can drop 10 times in hour. It's not good for server work.


----------



## z0ran (Jan 6, 2010)

Can you post your ppp.conf and pf.conf?


----------



## crsd (Jan 6, 2010)

If you haven't changed anything related to PPPoE (software, hardware), you should ask your provider then.


----------



## UserQ (Jan 7, 2010)

```
cat /etc/ppp/ppp.conf


 # Ensure that "device" references the correct serial port
 # for your modem. (cuad0 = COM1, cuad1 = COM2)
 #
 #set device /dev/cuad1

 #set speed 115200
 #set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
           \"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
 #set timeout 180                       # 3 minute idle timer (the default)
 #enable dns                            # request DNS info (for resolv.conf)
 set redial 3 90
 disable ipv6
 #
 # edit the next three lines and replace the items in caps with
 # the values which have been assigned by your ISP.
 #

 #set phone PHONE_NUM
 #set authname USERNAME
 #set authkey PASSWORD

 #set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 #add default HISADDR                   # Add a (sticky) default route


default:
 set log Phase tun command
megas:
 set device PPPoE:re0
 set authname magic
 set authkey Pv99Bet3X
 enable dns
 add default HISADDR
```
and

```
cat /etc/firewall | grep -v ^#
fw="/sbin/ipfw -q"
inif="re0"
outif="tun0"
inip="172.20.34.100"
inip1="172.20.35.1"
innet="172.20.34.0/24"
innet1="172.20.35.0/24"
${fw} -f flush
${fw} add allow all from any to any via lo0
${fw} add deny log all from any to 127.0.0.0/8
${fw} add deny log all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
${fw} add deny log ip from any to 169.254.0.0/16 in via ${outif}
${fw} add divert natd all from ${innet} to any out via ${outif}
${fw} add divert natd all from any to me in via ${outif}
${fw} add divert natd all from ${innet1} to any out via ${outif}
${fw} add divert natd all from any to me in via ${outif}
${fw} add allow tcp from any to any via ${outif} established
${fw} add allow tcp from ${inip},me to any out xmit ${outif} setup
${fw} add allow tcp from ${inip1},me to any out xmit ${outif} setup
${fw} add allow all from ${innet} to any out via ${inif}
${fw} add allow all from any to ${innet} in via ${inif}
${fw} add allow all from ${innet1} to any out via ${inif}
${fw} add allow all from any to ${innet1} in via ${inif}

${fw} add allow icmp from any to any icmptypes 0,3,8,11
${fw} add reset log tcp from any to any 113 in recv ${outif}
${fw} add allow udp from me to any out via ${outif}
${fw} add allow udp from any to me 53 in via ${outif}
${fw} add allow udp from any 53 to me in via ${outif}
${fw} add allow udp from any 123 to me in via ${outif}

${fw} add allow udp from ${innet} to any 53
${fw} add allow udp from any 53 to ${innet}
${fw} add allow udp from ${innet} to any 123
${fw} add allow udp from any 123 to ${innet}
${fw} add allow tcp from ${innet} to any in via ${inif}
${fw} add allow tcp from any to ${inet} out via ${inif}
${fw} add allow tcp from any 20 to ${innet} in via ${outif}
${fw} add allow ip from any to any
```


----------



## aragon (Jan 7, 2010)

This is what I use:


```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP LQM IPCP CCP tun command

isdsl:
 set device PPPoE:adsl
 set timeout 0
 set reconnect 10 0
 set redial 10 0
 set authname xxxx
 set authkey xxxx
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR
 enable dns
 enable lqr echo
 set lqrperiod 60
 disable iface-alias
 disable ipv6cp
 disable mppe
 nat enable yes
 nat same_ports yes
 nat use_sockets no
 nat unregistered_only yes
 nat deny_incoming yes
```


----------



## UserQ (Jan 9, 2010)

I disable ipv6 in ppp.conf but still have a trouble with pppoe connection


```
Jan  9 14:16:11 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xfc2d (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:11 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xd792 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:11 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x2d14 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:12 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xec92 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:12 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xd727 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:12 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x9bb0 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:12 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xc9b0 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:12 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x6d8b (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x35d4 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x60bf (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xc0dc (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xe717 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x1cc6 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x4045 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0xbbc2 (unrecognised protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:13 homenet ppp[65200]: tun0: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: set device PPPoE:re0
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: set timeout 0
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: set authname magic
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: set authkey ********
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: enable dns
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: disable ipv6
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: disable ipv6cp
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65924]: tun0: Command: megas: add default HISADDR
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (ddial mode).
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jan  9 14:16:19 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "point06.uch.net")
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes)
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (magic)
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS (S=936404A40D97B3113872E758D98934ECD070072B)
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8053 (Encryption Control Protocol)
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Warning: ff02:3::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan  9 14:16:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Warning: ff02:3::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
Jan  9 14:17:20 homenet ppp[65925]: tun0: Phase: deflink: HDLC errors -> FCS: 0, ADDR: 0, COMD: 0, PROTO: 1
```


----------



## mav@ (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you using some compression/encryption? Loss of compression/encryption synchronization with peer could cause broken protocol headers.


----------



## UserQ (Jan 12, 2010)

No don't use. I disable ipv6 in kernel


```
cat /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/HOMENET | grep -A 1 INET6
#options        INET6                   # IPv6 communications protocols
#options        SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
```

All logs ppp restart look's


----------



## UserQ (Jan 12, 2010)

As I know. I try different ppp settings. At that time are:

```
#################################################################
# PPP  Sample Configuration File
# Originally written by Toshiharu OHNO
# Simplified 5/14/1999 by wself@cdrom.com
#
# See /usr/share/examples/ppp/ for some examples
#
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/ppp/ppp.conf,v 1.10.20.1 2009/04/15 03:14:26 kensmith Exp $
#################################################################

#default:
# set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
# ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

 # Ensure that "device" references the correct serial port
 # for your modem. (cuad0 = COM1, cuad1 = COM2)
 #
 #set device /dev/cuad1

 #set speed 115200
 #set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
           \"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
 #set timeout 180                       # 3 minute idle timer (the default)
 #enable dns                            # request DNS info (for resolv.conf)
 set redial 3 90
 #disable ipv6
 #papchap:
 #
 # edit the next three lines and replace the items in caps with
 # the values which have been assigned by your ISP.
 #

 #set phone PHONE_NUM
 #set authname USERNAME
 #set authkey PASSWORD

 #set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 #add default HISADDR                   # Add a (sticky) default route


#ÐÐ°Ñ‡Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð°
default:
 set log Phase tun command
megas:
 set device PPPoE:re0
 set mtu max 1492
 set mtu max 1492
 enable lqr
 accept lqr
 enable mssfixup
 set speed sync
 #set speed sync
 set timeout 0
 #disable acfcomp protocomp
 #deny acfcomp
 set authname magic
 set authkey Pv99Bet3X
 #set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 set openmode passive
 set stopped 9
 #disable pred1
 disable pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj
 deny pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj
 enable dns
 disable ipv6
 disable ipv6cp
 #disable mssfixup
 #enable mssfixup
 add default HISADDR
#ÐšÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ† Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð°
```

PS How edit my post?


----------



## UserQ (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost fixed that problem, but sometimes have disconnect
in ppp.log write

```
Jan 21 05:33:13 homenet ppp[34766]: tun0: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Jan 21 05:33:13 homenet ppp[34766]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Terminate
Jan 21 05:33:13 homenet ppp[34766]: tun0: Phase: deflink: open -> lcp
Jan 21 05:33:13 homenet ppp[34766]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set device PPPoE:re0
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set mtu max 1492
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set mtu max 1492
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: enable lqr
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: accept lqr
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: enable mssfixup
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set speed sync
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set timeout 0
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set authname magic
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set authkey ********
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set openmode passive
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: set stopped 9
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: disable pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: deny pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: enable dns
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: disable ipv6
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: disable ipv6cp
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37149]: tun0: Command: megas: add default HISADDR
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (ddial mode).
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jan 21 05:33:19 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "point06.uch.net")
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes)
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (magic)
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS (S=8525A8DAE31F0AB696DAA9D0810E2DDEB2CE171A)
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8053 (Encryption Control Protocol)
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jan 21 05:34:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: deflink: HDLC errors -> FCS: 0, ADDR: 0, COMD: 0, PROTO: 1
```

Me interesting such line, how fix him?

```
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8053 (Encryption Control Protocol)
```

And 


```
Jan 21 05:33:21 homenet ppp[37150]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's normal for my DSL line to drop every 20 hours - the box is forced to re-authenticate.  I believe the option is ddial and it'll continually renew the connection when it's dropped.

DSL isn't like ethernet - it should not have 1500 for the MTU.


----------

